# Romans 4:15



## Herald (Aug 4, 2007)

Romans 4:15 15 for the Law brings about wrath, but where there is no law, neither is there violation. 

_Thoughts?_


----------



## Herald (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm wondering whether the, "where there is no law" comment has to do with those who are of the faith of Abraham and therefore not under the penalty of the law.


----------



## Herald (Aug 4, 2007)

joshua said:


> Well, we know for sure from other passages and using the Analogy of Scripture that those who are of the faith of Abraham are not condemned by the law.



Absolutely! I'm just trying to get a handle on this passage for tomorrow. I have a very bad habit of second guessing my sermons the night before. I look over the text and my notes, but can't help in revisiting my thoughts. Paul certainly isn't advocating antinomianism in this passage. Just two chapters over he blows that idea out of the water (Romans 6:1-2). I'm leaning toward my conviction that Paul is telling his readers that those who are of the faith of Abraham are not under the wrath of the law. That's where I heading with this unless someone can shed a different light on the text.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 4, 2007)

Paul is applying a maxim: where there is no law, there can be no violation of law, hence no penalty. Law is a standard. Law can't confer any blessing, there is no reward for merely keeping law, or doing one's duty. However, the law does impose wrath, through conviction--falling short of the standard, failing to measure up. Law reveals perfection or imperfection. Law can never solve the problem of lawbreaking. "That is why it depends on faith..." (v.16).


----------



## KMK (Aug 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Absolutely! I'm just trying to get a handle on this passage for tomorrow. I have a very bad habit of second guessing my sermons the night before.



I have this problem as well. Maybe it has to do with being bivocational and having to focus on two different things at the same time.


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

KMK said:


> I have this problem as well. Maybe it has to do with being bivocational and having to focus on two different things at the same time.



Ken - ummm....yep! Why do you think I am up at 1:53 am and going over this sermon again?


----------



## Herald (Aug 5, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Paul is applying a maxim: where there is no law, there can be no violation of law, hence no penalty. Law is a standard. Law can't confer any blessing, there is no reward for merely keeping law, or doing one's duty. However, the law does impose wrath, through conviction--falling short of the standard, failing to measure up. Law reveals perfection or imperfection. Law can never solve the problem of lawbreaking. "That is why it depends on faith..." (v.16).



Bruce - thanks.


----------

